# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  ps2

## phone-ikos

ξερει κανεις πως μπορεις να τσιπαρεις ενα playstation2 ????? οχι τιποτα αλλο να παιζοθμε και κανα παιχνιδι βρε αδερφε :P   :Head:

----------


## leosedf

www.dms3.com απ τα καλύτερα που έχω δουλέψει, τρέχει δικό του λειτουργικό και παίρνει πολύ πράμα, θέλει ειδικό καλωδιο (ασε που έχει βγεί και έκδοση που απλώς την περνάς επάνω) και πολύ λεπτομέρεια

----------


## Killo_Watt

Το καλύτερο!!! Και μετά matrix . Αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις ειδικά σε ps2 μην το κάνεις μόνος σου… για να μην το κλαις….

----------


## leosedf

To DMS το πήρα μια φορά δοκιμαστικά και μετά κόλλησα...
Να φανταστείτε εχει 2 χρόνια περίπου που είχα φτιάξει ενός φίλου και ακόμα δεν μου έχει παραπονεθει για βλάβη κλπ (βέβαια είναι και θέμα εγκατάστασης)
Ενώ ένας συνάδελφος μου που περνούσε το Messiah ανα μια εβδομάδα εως ένα μήνα του επιστρεφόταν χαλασμένα.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Πρόβλημα στο laser η στο chip?

----------


## leosedf

Σε μένα δεν παρουσιάστηκε τίποτα απ τα δυο.
Στο φίλο μου έχουν έρθει 3-4 κονσόλες τελείως νεκρές αλλες που αλλαξε απλώς το τσίπ και αλλες που καταστράφηκαν κεφαλές... χαμός στο ισωμα

ασε που οι v12 είναι πολύ επικίνδυνες και θέλουν προσθήκη ενός μικρού κυτκλώματος στα drivers της κεφαλής αλλιώς το έψησες

----------


## Killo_Watt

> ασε που οι v12 είναι πολύ επικίνδυνες και θέλουν προσθήκη ενός μικρού κυτκλώματος στα drivers της κεφαλής αλλιώς το έψησες


Αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα  με τα chip σε ps2 αν και κάτι άκουσα software chip…. Αλλά προτιμώ κανονικό μου φαίνεται ασφαλέστερο από το φλασαρισμα…

----------


## leosedf

Μπα οχι αν ξέρεις τι κάνεις κλπ ολα είναι ασφαλές

----------


## SSJ5

Εγώ ήθελα να το τσιπάρω μόνος μου αλλά τελικά δεν το έκανα γιατί φοβόμουν πως θα κολήσω πάνω στα πολύ ψιλά ποδαράκια των smds. Εκεί πώς γίνεται να κολήσεις;

----------


## leosedf

Με κολλητήρι βελόνα και θερμό αέρα.

----------


## SSJ5

Μπορείς να μου περιγραψεις τη διαδικασία; Ή αν έχεις κάποιο link με εικόνες θα με βοηθούσε παααρα πολύ.

----------


## leosedf

H διαδικασία είναι η ιδια με αυτην οταν χρησιμοποιείς το κολλητήρι σου, απλώς θέλει σταθερό χέρι

----------


## SSJ5

Δλδ χρειάζεται μόνο κολλητήρι με πολύ λεπτή μύτη; Και ο θερμός αέρας που χρησιμεύει;

----------


## leosedf

Ο θερμός αερας μπαίνει σε περιπτώσεις που δεν χωράει μύτη κολλητιριού (οπως πχ στην έκδοση 4 του ps2) κλπ.
Η σε κάποια ολοκληρωμένα που έχουν πολύ πυκνές κολλήσεις

----------


## SSJ5

Και ο θερμός αέρας λειτουργεί όπως το κολλητήρι; Πχ. βάζω την κόλληση και ζεσταίνω; Κάπου είχα δει μια ειδική πάστα που λιώνει και κολλάει με τον θερμό αέρα. Για θερμό αέρα υπάρχει κανα ειδικό εργαλείο ή γίνεται και με ένα από σεσουάρ;

----------


## leosedf

Θερμός αερασ= εργαλείο. απ τα φτηνότερα στα 250 ευρώ
Οχι εκείνη η πάστα είναι για άλλες δουλειές

----------


## SSJ5

Και εγώ αν θελήσω να κολλήσω κάτι τώρα πώς θα το κάνω; Με το κολλητήρι έκανα εξάσκση σε ένα χαλασμένο game gear αλλά μερικές φορές μου έφευγε η κόλληση και πήγαινε και στα διπλανά ποδαράκια. (Ίσως έφτεγε και η μύτη από το κολλητήρι)

----------


## MHTSOS

Για να κάνεις κολήσεισ σε ολοκληρωμένα με πυκνά ποδαράκια χρειάζεσαι flux αλλιώς όσο σταθερό χέρι και να έχεις η κόληση θα πάει και αλλού. Και δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις καλάι. Η κόληση που έχει ήδη στα ποδαράκια φτάνει για να κολήσεις πάνω τους τα καλώδια.

Leosedf στο PS2 μπορείς να κολήσεις άνετα με θερμό αέρα? Δεν έχει ηλεκτρολητικούς πυκνωτές γύρω από τα τα ολοκληρωμένα. Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πάει καιρός από όταν άνοιξα τελευταία φορά PS2.

----------


## leosedf

MHTSOS Σωστός.
Μπορείς ακόμα να βάλεις απο πρίν μια μικρή ποσότητα κόλλησης στο καλώδιο που θέλεις να βάλεις.

Οσο για τον θερμό αέρα.. και να υπάρχουν πυκνωτές πάντα χρησιμοποιούμε την κατάλληλη μύτη γι αυτή την δουλειά, ασε που τα εξαρτήματα στο PS2 εκτός απο καλής ποιότητας είναι και SMD που τα κάνει ακόμα πιο ανθεκτικά στη θερμοκρασία αρκεί να μην έρχονται απ ευθείας σε επαφή με τον αέρα

----------


## SSJ5

> Για να κάνεις κολήσεισ σε ολοκληρωμένα με πυκνά ποδαράκια χρειάζεσαι flux αλλιώς όσο σταθερό χέρι και να έχεις η κόληση θα πάει και αλλού. Και δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις καλάι. Η κόληση που έχει ήδη στα ποδαράκια φτάνει για να κολήσεις πάνω τους τα καλώδια.


Την flux θα την βάλω πάνω στο καλώδιο; Τι ακριβώς κάνει η flux. Έχω τώρα κάτι που νομίζω είναι flux. Είναι σε ένα μεταλλικό δοχείο και είναι πρασσινοκαφέ χρώμα. Τώρα δεν ξέρω μήπως χάλασε γιατί είναι πάνω από 20 χρόνια...

----------


## MHTSOS

Αυτό που λες εσύ είναι σολντερίνη και όντος το χρησιμοποιούσαν πρίν 20 χρόνια. Απ' όσο ξέρω δεν κάνει για κολήσεις σε πλακέτες. Έχω δει που το χρησιμοποιούνε για κολήσεις χαλκοσωλήνων με προπάνιο. Εμείς στη δουλειά βουτάμε τις μύτες του κολητιριού σε σολντερίνη για να καθαρίσουν από τα κατάλοιπα αν δεν φεύγουν με το σφουγκαράκι. Καλύτερα πάρε ένα flux. Συνήθως είναι σε σύριγγα με πλαστική μύτη. Για να κολήσεις το απλώνεις στα ποδαράκια του ολοκληρωμένου πρίν την κόληση. Αφού τελειώσεις πρέπει να το καθαρίσεις με ειδικό καθαριστικό. Νομίζω κάνει και το οινόπνευμα. Leosedf πρέπει να ξέρεις καλύτερα.

----------


## leosedf

Ναί τη σολντερίνη τη χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ ΜΟΝΟ για καθάρισμα σε μύτες κολλητηριών.

Πάνε σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και ζήτα flux πιθανό είναι να σου δώσουν ενα μαρκαδόρο flux η κάτι με πινελάκι.
Καλό θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιείς υγρό flux γιατί καθαρίζεται πιό εύκολα.
Δυαλιτικό είναι και το οινόπνευμα και ο νέφτης που είναι πιό φτηνός.

Τώρα αυτό που έχεις στο μεταλλικό δοχείο καλύτερα να το έχεις μόνο για καθαρισμό στο κολλητήρι κλπ.
Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πλακέτες προκαλεί απώλειες RF και διαβρώσεις στην πλακέτα.

----------


## _ab

> Με κολλητήρι βελόνα και θερμό αέρα.


Βελονα μπορω να προσαρμοσω σε ΑΝΤΕΧ?????

----------


## leosedf

Δεν ξέρω, εγώ έχω ενα γιαπωνέζικο που το πήρα 10 ευρώ  :Very Happy: 
 :Boo hoo!:  πιό πολύ αέρα δουλεύω  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## SSJ5

Αυτό το flux έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη ονομασία; Δλδ αν πάω και του πω θέλω ένα flux φτάνει; Σορρυ για το πρήξιμο αλλά είμαι noob.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι φτάνει, άν έχει και επώνυμο ακόμα καλύτερα (Electrolube, Bungard) κλπ αλλα δεν σε ενδιαφέρει και τόσο η μάρκα

----------


## SSJ5

Λοιπόν, ξέθαψα αυτό το κουτί και μετά από ένα search στο google είδα ότι είναι soldering grease. Έχει καμιά διαφορά;
Πήρα τηλέφωνο σε μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών και ζήτησα flux κόλλησης. Δεν ήξερε ακριβώς τι είναι και όταν του περιέγραψα τι κάνει μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι η σολντερίνη. Τώρα μπερδεύτικα:P:P

----------


## Killo_Watt

Ρε παιδιά εγώ χρόνια σολδενολη χρησιμοποιώ τώρα τα flux είναι για να παίρνουν τα λεφτά και ένας γνωστός μου ηλεκτρονικός και αυτός σολδενολη βάζει… μια χαρα είναι άσε που τώρα έχω πάρει μια κολιση που έχει από μόνη της σολδενολη και μου φαίνεται ακριβός η ιδία με την δικιά μου

----------


## leosedf

OK. Σωστά,
Δοκίμασε να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ίδιο υλικό σε μικροκυμματικές συχνότητες και σε ευαίσθητες πλακετίτσες να δούμε τι θα γίνει  :Smile:

----------


## SSJ5

Δλδ, η σολντερίνη δεν κάνει ας πούμε στην πλακέτα του ps2;

----------


## Killo_Watt

Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο αλλά μπορείς και να την καθαρίσεις… η flux πόσο κάνει?

----------


## MHTSOS

Αν το ps2 το έχεις για πέταμα κάνει μια χαρά. Όσο για το ότι το flux είναι για να παίρνουν τα λεφτά του κοσμάκι πες το σε κάποιον που κολάει ICs BGA με 252 pins σε Lead Free πλακέτα, να δούμε τι θα σου πεί. Εγώ χρησημοποιώ flux Microbond που κάνει 22 Ευρό η σύριγγα των 5ml. Χωρίς αυτό μπορεί να είχα αυτοκτωνίσει.....

----------


## leosedf

Σωστος ο MHTSOS που να δείς με μεγαλύτερα ολοκληρωμένα τί γίνεται, κατάσταση χαρακίρι!
Τώρα πλέον αλλάζω ολοκληρωμένα μέσα σε 10-15 λεπτα (μαζί με reballing) αν δεν είχα συγκεκριμένο flux (gel flux) πάει το τρένο. 27 ευρώ η σύριγγα και τώρα σκέφτομαι να πάρω καλύτερης ποιότητας

----------

